
Announcing the new pricing plan for AWS Config rules - brad0
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2019/05/announcing-the-new-pricing-plan-for-aws-config-rules/
======
jcims
I honestly don't understand how AWS expects folks to take Config seriously
when it's missing support for the majority of the AWS services portfolio.

[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/config/latest/developerguide/res...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/config/latest/developerguide/resource-
config-reference.html)

It's incredibly frustrating too, because the Config recorder builds a nice
graph of related objects for you (although it would be nice if they added ARN
references rather than just IDs) and the Config rules 'marketplace' could be a
nice place for vendors to ship a variety of regulatory and standards
compliance kits.

We have hundreds of AWS accounts and all but ignore the service in favor of
third party, open source and in-house built products with appropriate
coverage.

~~~
__coaxialcabal
What tools do you find useful?

~~~
jcims
I won't go into detail for us but there are some good tools on this page -
[https://asecure.cloud/tools/#Security%20Assessment](https://asecure.cloud/tools/#Security%20Assessment)

------
echohack5
What is the benefit of running this instead of using tools like Chef InSpec
([https://github.com/inspec/inspec](https://github.com/inspec/inspec)) or
Cloud Custodian ([https://github.com/cloud-custodian/cloud-
custodian](https://github.com/cloud-custodian/cloud-custodian))?

------
reilly3000
This is welcome. I got a rude awakening the first time I turned config rules
on when the bill came in, and it kept coming even after they were killed in
the UI. I had racked up over $100 in a few months in config bills with the
rules being disabled but in an odd state. Thankfully AWS gave us a credit, but
I haven't really wanted to mess with them since. I'll give them another look
now that the pricing is more in line with a usage model.

------
DonHopkins
>AWS Config helps you assess and maintain compliance over your AWS resource
configurations.

Well that's pretty cheeky, calling all us developers asses! ;)

What, that word was "assess"? Oh, never mind.

-The Emily Litella of the Net

